# The "My first drawing of a Furry" - Thread



## Thrashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi there 

I've recently been bored, and I found this video, on how to start drawing Furries:





Now I see a lot of people, who say stuff like: "I can't draw. Impossible!"
Well, I was one of them  
But as boredom and curiosity both grew harmoniously, I thought, why not give it a try? 
So I simply started to follow the video step by step. All in one, from start to finish, I would say it took me about 8 hours.
I didn't work on it permanently though. 

Here's the result:



 
You may gladly share your opinion on this Fox / Wolf - Thingy ^^
The result of course doesn't make me an artist that can now earn money with his work. If you expect that for your first pictures, then you should probably lower the bar a bit 

I've drawn the sketch on paper first, since I do not own a graphics-tablet. 
I've then scanned this paper to my computer and edited it with Paint.net. 
This Software allows you to use lines, which you can edit and move. This gives you a great possibility of making the outlines of your sketch look round and sharp, even if you only have a mouse, like me. Sadly, you can't edit these lines after you've finished them. So it's a bit of a mix of trying and using CTRL+Z 

I might try a different software in future because of that and would let you know, if I found one, that fits this task better. Of course, you can use whatever painting software fits you best and post your experiences here. 

Now this picture is technically more or less just a copy of what Imaginatively Unimaginative did in his video. So why did I decide to upload it anyways? 
Well, I had an idea. I thought, if I am "able" to create that, others that are unsure will be able as well. 
Before this, I didn't have any experience in drawing! So I hope, this post can motivate others to try. 

So here's the plan:
If you are a beginner artist, or just want to give it a try once, use this thread to post your first artworks! This might motivate others to try something new and hey, we can all profit from that!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 8, 2019)

Now, I have something to add to this thread! My first scaly drawing is a headshot of one of my characters, so why not share it here?

I don’t know if this is formatted correctly, so bear with me...






This is my first work! It’s not the best, but I think it came out well, considering.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 8, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Now, I have something to add to this thread! My first scaly drawing is a headshot of one of my characters, so why not share it here?
> 
> I don’t know if this is formatted correctly, so bear with me...
> 
> ...



This is indeed very good for a first try!


----------



## MadManx (Nov 8, 2019)

first drawing of my fursona.,... IM SO ASHAMED its been like 10 years


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 8, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> This is indeed very good for a first try!



Thank you, fren! I did my best.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 9, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> God damn it, yours is better than mines because you actually knew how to draw the snoot.


Thanks for the compliment, I just did as instructed in the video. I think its explained extremely good there  but I'm happy with the snoot too ^^

If your attached picture is the first you've drawn, then this was an extremely good result!


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 9, 2019)

Well, it just was 1 1/2 years ago that i statred drawing seriously, but that was my first finished artwork


But several years ago, it did these sketches, and then stopped drawing until the last year:


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Now, I have something to add to this thread! My first scaly drawing is a headshot of one of my characters, so why not share it here?
> 
> I don’t know if this is formatted correctly, so bear with me...
> 
> ...


It looks like the evolved form of Ekans from Pokémon


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

Here’s my first


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

This is my first time drawing plus it’s on an iPhone 5 (very small) I had to re color in a bit


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

This is not fixed version I started friday


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

I just started drawing Friday (November 8th 2019)


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)

Furrycatboi2282 said:


> Here’s my firstView attachment 74909


For doing this on a mobile phone, this is very good ^^
Did you use a touch sensitive pen?


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah they are 5-7$ at walmart but they are my grandmas old ones


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 10, 2019)

5-7$ for a pack of 3


----------



## Tenné (Nov 21, 2019)

Yaaay! Finally sketched something that I don’t hate. Started this today on the way to and from work, plus spent a few hours at home it. It’s still asymmetric af, but I hope the proportions and placement of things isn’t too out of whack.

Plan is to get the sketch up to par and then not fuck up during lining and colouring. Maybe I’ll have something to post on my FA in a few weeks. Exciting stuff! :3

(Comments/criticisms are welcome)


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 21, 2019)

Uhh, I don't think I'd be able to find the first, it goes too far back
But here's an idea of what it looked like, anyway.




(Sorry for the weird ass background, this is like the only coherent image I have on hand atm. Most of my old drawings are on paper and stored in boxes. IDK why when I was a kid I was obsessed with trippy backgrounds lol).
My original "furry" characters were sort of a mix between being anthro and feral. Sometimes I drew them on all fours, other times on two legs.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 22, 2019)

Tenné said:


> Yaaay! Finally sketched something that I don’t hate. Started this today on the way to and from work, plus spent a few hours at home it. It’s still asymmetric af, but I hope the proportions and placement of things isn’t too out of whack.
> 
> Plan is to get the sketch up to par and then not fuck up during lining and colouring. Maybe I’ll have something to post on my FA in a few weeks. Exciting stuff! :3
> 
> ...


This looks very nice, I don't think its way too asymmetric ^^


----------



## Deathless (Nov 22, 2019)

I have my first drawing of Deathless, and my first ever fursona Leviathan! I drew these back in like mid 2016 and I love seeing my progression over the years and seeing my improvement, though I wish I got better pictures...


 


 
Here's (some of) my first digital pieces:


----------

